# any one heard or tried these guys stuff...???



## gymrat827 (Jun 13, 2013)

*http://californiapeptides.com/*


they claim to have combined GHRP 2 & 6, Ipam and cjc 1295, and cjc DAC....all into one peptide.  lol.....


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 13, 2013)

....let us know when you know peptide guru


----------



## BeastMaster (Aug 4, 2013)

Nope never


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2013)

I got nuthin'


----------



## Uphillclimb (Aug 5, 2013)

Never heard of em


----------

